# Happy New Year to the Bristol & SW forum!



## Sunspots (Jan 1, 2006)

This 'ere forum's been a bit sleepy over the Xmas period, hasn't it?

*-WAKEY WAKEY!*  







I'll let you off posting tonight, 'cos I'm sure you're all a bit hungover 'n' that.   

-But after Bank Holiday Monday I wanna see a bit more lively action on here, okay?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2006)

happy new year from an exiled bumpkin


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year, all!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy new year to you all!

Good start to the newyear...mushiness...snuggles...sleep...chocolates...doing fek all...not bothering to get dressed...dossing around...sleeping...drinking.

Don't we have a bash coming up in thr not too distant future?


----------



## liberty (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year from London


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 2, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Don't we have a bash coming up in thr not too distant future?


'Deed we do, fizzer,   'deed we do!   


Isambard and fat hamster will be "At Home" 
on the weekend of 4th February:


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 2, 2006)

Happy new year all.

See you on the 4th Feb, if not before!


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 2, 2006)

yer all happy new years



Woner where the 1st of January went ? Anyone seen it at all i seem to have misplaced it !


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 2, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Woner where the 1st of January went ? Anyone seen it at all i seem to have misplaced it !


Heh, you think you've got problems - I just got one of those text-to-landline messages, sent today apparently, saying "Have a great night and a wonderful 2007, love gill".


----------



## sparkling (Jan 2, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Heh, you think you've got problems - I just got one of those text-to-landline messages, sent today apparently, saying "Have a great night and a wonderful 2007, love gill".


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 2, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> "Have a great night and a wonderful 2007, love gill".



Ah, _bless._  

I guess there's no harm in a bit of forward thinking, is there?


----------



## Isambard (Jan 2, 2006)

I made the executive to decision to have a day off work day after mistakenly let myself get dragged to a trashy 50-60s pop night last night that I thought would smooth the comedown but just left with a hangover and a desire for Special K.

Public apologies where appropriate for munted texts where appropriate.
Aparteently I was a wee bit munted.


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 2, 2006)

I think i sent too many fuct text NYE so i apologise to anyone on the receiving end of jibberish..

NOT MY FAULT I CANT FOCUS !


----------



## easy g (Jan 3, 2006)

all t'best folks


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

belated happy new year everyone


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 8, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> belated happy new year everyone



You're proper bored then...............


----------

